# carbide insert sharpening



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 23, 2022)

I just changed inserts in my 20 inch byrd head after 12+ years. Now I have a bunch of dull inserts. Has anyone resharpened them to use in carbide turning tools?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm sure you could if it was the same size that fits the tool. Do you know the size?


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 23, 2022)

I have re sharpened them by laying the flat side against a diamond card and rubbing them around, did a decent job...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 23, 2022)

I do it all the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 23, 2022)

I tried sharpening them on a diamond wheel. Didn't get much satisfaction


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 23, 2022)

I thought I had a video, but not yet. 
I use a Harbor Freight 4" grinder with 3000 grit diamond Lapidary discs. I'll put a piece of double sided tape on the end of a finger of choice and set the bottom of the bit onto the tape. I turn on the grinder and then touch the carbide insert to the lap disc. When it starts to warm up, I pull it away. It takes well under 10 seconds. I have some very high powered eye pieces I use to check to see if I sharpened the edge completely. If it's not totally sharpened, I do it again until it's sharp. 

I used to do the card and hand sharpening. It was a total waste of time. 

I've always been told if you can see the edge of a carbide cutting edge, it needs to be sharpened. 

If you had a good eye piece, take a look at a new factory sharpened insert. You will be disappointed. After sharpening like discribed above, you will always sharpen new inserts before installing them. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 23, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I thought I had a video, but not yet.
> I use a Harbor Freight 4" grinder with 3000 grit diamond Lapidary discs. I'll put a piece of double sided tape on the end of a finger of choice and set the bottom of the bit onto the tape. I turn on the grinder and then touch the carbide insert to the lap disc. When it starts to warm up, I pull it away. It takes well under 10 seconds. I have some very high powered eye pieces I use to check to see if I sharpened the edge completely. If it's not totally sharpened, I do it again until it's sharp.
> 
> I used to do the card and hand sharpening. It was a total waste of time.
> ...


Hey I have a set of those disc somewheregot them for a one time job of finishing some granite, sounds like a good solution... Wonder if they make diamond disc for a Worksharp?


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 24, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> Hey I have a set of those disc somewheregot them for a one time job of finishing some granite, sounds like a good solution... Wonder if they make diamond disc for a Worksharp?


They make CBN but not sure if they are in stock yet. Bet you could use a common diamond flat lap - even the thin ones by laying it on another worksharp lap - but have not tried. Many laps have a 5/8" arbor hole while the Worksharp has a 1/2" arbor I believe. GRS makes a power hone that uses 4" flat laps with 1/2" arbor hole. I think I've seen some laps for sale for not too much. All this is from memory, so not sure.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 24, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm sure you could if it was the same size that fits the tool. Do you know the size?


matter of fact got a box right here 15mmx15mmx2.5mm
My son uses them in his carbide tipped tool. I have one here that I rarely ever use but they fit today when I checked it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 24, 2022)

The grinder I have is a Harbor Freight 5" Central Machinery item #94186. I'm using 6" Diamond lap discs so the guards had to be removed. In order to mount the discs, you need to get some spacers to make up the difference of the 1/2" thick grinding stone to the 1/16" thick disc.

The coarsest disc is 600 grit, then 1200, 2400 and 3000. They are installed back to back with the 600 and 1200 on the left side. The 2400 and 3000 are on the right side, so it's easy to know where I'm gonna start. Sharpening only removes about 4-5 thousandths from the top side.

You can sharpen at least 8-10 times per insert. The lap discs are found at Amazon today at under $10 for 3000 grit. I didn't look for the other grits, but for under $40 you can get all 4 discs and the grinder was $29 at the time.

The Tormek might be better because you can lay them on the disc and then hold it while it's being sharpened.

CBN will sharpen Carbide, but it's not recommended. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

